# Please Stear me in the Right Direction. Alliance Sterling Bands



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi there, I was about to go onto Amazon and buy some Alliance Sterling 107 rubber bands but I see two different box types for the same search that comes up under this. Are these simply two different packaging for the exact same product or does the amount of latex in them differ or something else perhaps. Are they both the same rubber bands? Thanks in advance.

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-Rubber/dp/B0030BYJDU/ref=sr_1_2?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1405180861&sr=1-2&keywords=Alliance+Sterling+107

http://www.amazon.com/Alliance-Sterling-Ergonomically-Correct-25075/dp/B0017LR7CU/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1405180861&sr=1-1&keywords=Alliance+Sterling+107


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like the same thing (although one is a single 1 lb box and the other is a pair of 1 lb boxes), but the artwork on the packaging is different, which tells me one of the two offerings is older merchandise than the other. How much older = ??? The single box offering has the same packaging artwork that's shown on the Staples website right now, so it's probably the newer stuff. I'd probably feel better about getting them from Staples than from the Amazon vendor. I may be wrong, but I'd bet on Staples having newer, fresher merchandise. Good luck with whatever you do!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Looks like the same thing (although one is a single 1 lb box and the other is a pair of 1 lb boxes), but the artwork on the packaging is different, which tells me one of the two offerings is older merchandise than the other. How much older = ??? The single box offering has the same packaging artwork that's shown on the Staples website right now, so it's probably the newer stuff. I'd probably feel better about getting them from Staples than from the Amazon vendor. I may be wrong, but I'd bet on Staples having newer, fresher merchandise. Good luck with whatever you do!


Thanks Lacumo, although we have Staples here the Canadian stores don't have access to a lot of the american products including these rubber bands. Walmart is the same scenario.

I saw the fact that one offering was for two boxes but it was just the packaging difference I was referring to wondering if there was a difference between them and age of course was one of the things I was concerned about.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i believe charles is the one who can give you an answer. if i remember correctly, i think hes the one whos compared the two brands.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the alliance 107 Bands ..you showed 2 links..I have the one's that are in the second link..1 box....

I still have a bunch yet..I have had only 1 bad band in the whole box...

Remember when you going to use these bands ..do a prestreach .streach the out a few times maybe 10 or so..

look for a seam in the band....cut the band at the seam....then make your band set...You need to use heavy ammo

1/2" or 5/8" steel or like 45 cal to 50 cal lead balls,,,,,,,,~AKAOldmiser

You might want to read the thread on alliance bands by Henry of Panama

Located in Slingshot Bands & Tubes......second one down on the page


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Charles and treefork were the ones who put me onto these bands. Unfortunately I don't think anyone was aware that I was going to be faced with two different packages that may or may not contain the same product. That's the uncertain thing.

Oldmiser, thats good advice on the seams. I was not aware they had seams so you see.......today was not a waste, I did learn something LOL.

I think I will also order a box of 105's as well to accommodate different draw lengths and widths.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

See if they ship to the Great White North.

http://www.staples.com/Alliance-Sterling-Rubber-Bands-107/product_515890


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think the packaging is as important as being sure that you are getting "Alliance Sterling" bands. A few members have experimented with the Alliance Gold Crepe bands with mediocre results.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

I might need to try some of these


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok Guys thanks for your help. I ordered through Amazon only because I could get free shipping. Staples wanted another 9 dollars and something for shipping. I ordered a box of 107 and a box of 105. That should cover my bases for now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets us know how it works out .


----------

